# ASIO Audio Treiber lassen sich nicht installieren



## celtx (30. Oktober 2013)

hi,

Ich habe ein recht nerviges Problem, was mich bereits Stunden kostete.
Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?!
Und zwar will ich ASIO USB Audio Treiber für ein  Yamaha USB Audio interface namens audiogram 3 
installieren. Diese Treiber benötige ich in jedem Fall, da die Standardtreiber völlig unzureichend funktionieren.
Folgende Webseite dient hier als Quelle:
http://download.yamaha.com/search/p...ory_id2=16268&category_id3=&product_id=775002

Allerdings kann ich weder die 32 bit noch die 64 bit Version installieren.
Will ich die setup-Datei der 32 bit Version starten kommt diese Fehlermeldung



> The processor is not adequate for running Yamaha USB Audio Driver



Wenn ich die 64 bit Datei starte kommt folgende Meldung



> Error 250001.No device is connected. Please connect a device, and try again.



Beide Meldungen machen keinen Sinn, denn der Rechner ist ein i7 und das Interface ist ebenfalls angeschlossen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Treiber zum laufen bekomme oder weis jemand eine andere Adresse wo
ich die passenden Treiber herbekomme?
Vielen Dank erstmal


----------

